# NFS Run



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Brought this today and it has to be the most frustrating game so far I have nearly launched my controller at the screen untold times the plus side is that it will get you coming back for more I've now gone from a 280z and got myself a GTR the exhaust notes are a bit of a let down but the soundtrack has great artists i.e The Cult,Canned heat to name but a few


----------

